# Hama Internetradio SSH/Telnet Port freigeben



## Tasoprime (26. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen  ,

Ich habe mir vor kurzem ein Internetradio von Hama gekauft (Hama Wireless Lan Internet Tuner "Modul" ).
Nun wollte ich via Ethernet Zugriff auf dieses Gerät haben (Telnet oder SSH).

Ein Portcheck ergab, dass folgende Ports offen sind:

21 (FTP)
25 (SMTP)
110 (POP3)
19 (CHARGEN)

Leider kann ich via FTP auch nicht Zugreifen, da Passwort und Benutzername nicht bekannt sind.
Unteranderem hat das Gerät noch WLan und USB.

Ist es iergendwie möglich die Ports (SSH/Telnet) zu öffnen?
Leider habe ich keinerlei Informationen über das OS dass sich in der Hama befindet :S

Lg Taso


----------

